# Transfers points on Los Angeles Metro



## Steve4031 (Mar 28, 2009)

I am specifically interested in the transfer between the red line and blue line, and blue line and green line. I would be traveling with suitcases that could be carried up stares, but I prefer to use elevators and escalators if possible. I just wanted to know the reliability of these at these stations.

Thanks


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Mar 28, 2009)

There are elevators and escalators at both transfer points. While I don't ride often enough to offer an ironclad estimate of reliability, in my experience escalators are likely to be down for maintenance (or energy savings?) during off-peak hours, e.g. one that's not running when you encounter it at 3 p.m. could well be back in service when seen again at 5 p.m.

Steve4031, it sounds like you might be headed to or from the airport (LAX). If so, have you considered the Flyaway bus that begins/ends at L.A. Union Station? Before this service came online I did the LAX schlep by train: Amtrak or Metrolink to LAUS, Red Line to Blue Line to Green Line to Shuttle, and the reverse. A novelty when first available, it got real old real fast. I was heavily pleased when the Flyaway began.


----------



## Steve4031 (Mar 28, 2009)

Actually, we would be traveling between the Mariposa stop on the green line and Union Station, Myself and a few others are considering the Marriot Courtyard that that is near that stop. I am aware of the flyaway, but since it goes to the airport we would still have to use shuttles to get to the hotel. Since I like to avoid shuttles, we will probably stick with the all rail routing.

We are also checking other hotels that are more conveniently located, and we will use them if the right rate pops up.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## MrFSS (Mar 28, 2009)

Steve4031 said:


> Actually, we would be traveling between the Mariposa stop on the green line and Union Station, Myself and a few others are considering the Marriott Courtyard that that is near that stop. I am aware of the flyaway, but since it goes to the airport we would still have to use shuttles to get to the hotel. Since I like to avoid shuttles, we will probably stick with the all rail routing.
> We are also checking other hotels that are more conveniently located, and we will use them if the right rate pops up.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


I stayed at that very Courtyard at the Gathering in October. It is a brisk walk to the station to catch the Green line. The elevator was always working the three days I was there.

It took us about 40-45 minutes to get to LAUS from that station.


----------



## Steve4031 (Mar 28, 2009)

It looked to be a 5 to 10 minute walk from the hotel to the station. Is hat about right? What is the area like around that hotel.


----------



## MrFSS (Mar 28, 2009)

Steve4031 said:


> It looked to be a 5 to 10 minute walk from the hotel to the station. Is hat about right? What is the area like around that hotel.


It is between 5 - 10 minutes to walk it. I did so late at night and didn't have any problems. Its a main street with lots of traffic.

There is a Hilton Garden Inn right next to the station where a few others stayed and it is very nice, too. You might check it out.


----------



## AlanB (Mar 28, 2009)

Steve,

Jishnu and I stayed at the Hilton Garden Inn last October, while Tom stayed at the Courtyard. You don't even have to cross the street to get from the station to the Hotel's, either one, so you might want to also look at rates for the HGI. It's a very safe neighborhood IMHO and certainly convienent to the light rail, frankly I'm not even sure that it's a five minute walk, unless you are really taking a very slow stroll. As Tom mentioned, you'll need to allow some time to get downtown, especially if you are there on weekends or traveling outside of the rush hour periods, I'd allow at least 1 hour for travel, more if your connecting to something.

While the elevator was in service the whole time we were there, oddly enough the escalator to the Green line went down during our visit. But otherwise all transfers were able to be made by elevator, and since the transfers are major transfers, they do seem to work harder to keep those running. There are also escalators too, which could help if the elevators are down.


----------



## jis (Mar 29, 2009)

AlanB said:


> Jishnu and I stayed at the Hilton Garden Inn last October, while Tom stayed at the Courtyard. You don't even have to cross the street to get from the station to the Hotel's, either one, so you might want to also look at rates for the HGI. It's a very safe neighborhood IMHO and certainly convienent to the light rail, frankly I'm not even sure that it's a five minute walk, unless you are really taking a very slow stroll. As Tom mentioned, you'll need to allow some time to get downtown, especially if you are there on weekends or traveling outside of the rush hour periods, I'd allow at least 1 hour for travel, more if your connecting to something.


I am planning to stay at that same HGI for the OTOL Fest. It would be very convenient for me since I will be arriving into LAX airport late in the evening on a Friday and have a bright and early start on Saturday for Fest activities.


----------



## gswager (Mar 29, 2009)

LAUS- go downstairs, then board

Red/Purple Line- go upstairs, then board

Blue Line- go upstairs, then board

Green Line- go downstairs, then walk to the hotel.

I think it's more stairs than in Chicago loop.

They should have elevators, per the ADA requirements. As for elevators, I echo Patrick's comments.


----------

